# When/how to start recruitment process



## chargerfan

I hope this hasn't already been answered ad nauseum, but at what age did your daughters start the recruitment process? Did you send coaches videos, or just ask them to attend games? I'm sure we will get the clubs help when the times comes, but I'm curious about parent opinions as to what works.


----------



## Livinthedream

chargerfan said:


> I hope this hasn't already been answered ad nauseum, but at what age did your daughters start the recruitment process? Did you send coaches videos, or just ask them to attend games? I'm sure we will get the clubs help when the times comes, but I'm curious about parent opinions as to what works.


After Freshman year start complying video footage of club and high school games. Play for a club team that has coaches with college contacts, make sure her club team is playing in known college showcases, have her make a list of schools where she would want to go to regardless of playing soccer,  go to ID Camps...especially to the schools on her list, have her email the Coaches, have her Club Coach follow up for you. 
But the most important part is...do not stop saving money for her college education. Unless she is the top player in the country or you qualify for Government aid (fasfa), expect a partial financial packet with the rest coming out of your pocket. For D1, fully funded programs only have 14 scholarships, non-fully funded only have 11 scholarships. The top schools in the country are loaded with National Team call ups, but only a few are getting full athletic rides. Some are getting a combo of athletic/financial aid funds and some just get Government cash. At the end of the day, free money is free money...it doesn't really matter where the money comes from as long as her education is paid for. I used this process for an older daughter who went to college on a Basketball Scholarship. I followed the same steps for my soccer player who has committed to one of the top schools on her list. Hope this helps.


----------



## SocalPapa

Livinthedream said:


> go to ID Camps...especially to the schools on her list


  My freshman DD will soon attend her first ID camp at a college she would love to attend (and love even more to play soccer for).  What should she expect?  Do these camps genuinely make an attempt to evaluate the girls and give feedback that will be useful in targeting their efforts to get recruited?


----------



## Livinthedream

SocalPapa said:


> My freshman DD will soon attend her first ID camp at a college she would love to attend (and love even more to play soccer for).  What should she expect?  Do these camps genuinely make an attempt to evaluate the girls and give feedback that will be useful in targeting their efforts to get recruited?


Unfortunately College ID Camps don't really give out evaluations on individual players; however you can get a more one on one eval at a Combine ID Camp, where there are more colleges represented evaluating talent. Expect that every girl showing up will be just as nervous as her. Tell her to go hard on everything and leave it all on the field. Her first camp will either open her eyes as to what she needs to do to get noticed for the next camp or she will be in awe of all the talented players out there. Regardless, this is her first camp and it will be exciting to watch her compete against girls her age and older. Colleges are always looking for recruits and it seems they are looking at younger talent every year. Just getting her name out there is the first step...good luck.


----------



## outside!

SocalPapa said:


> My freshman DD will soon attend her first ID camp at a college she would love to attend (and love even more to play soccer for).  What should she expect?  Do these camps genuinely make an attempt to evaluate the girls and give feedback that will be useful in targeting their efforts to get recruited?


If it is a large camp with much more than 50 players in attendance, it is primarily a money making camp for the college team. It is still possible to get noticed, but she will need to really stand out. To get any feedback, she will need to talk to the coaching staff and ask for feedback. These camps are still valuable experiences for young players that do not get noticed since it allows them to play with and against older, more experienced players. If it is an invite only camp with a smaller number of players, it is easier to stand out and get some feedback from the coaching staff. Good luck to her!


----------



## MakeAPlay

https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-player-profile/mia-justus/pid-100153/tab-college-choices


Here is an 8th grader already committed to Rutgers!  They probably figure that the only shot they have at getting her is if they get her to commit to college before she graduates middle school!  Pathetic and sad.


----------



## soccer661

Interesting...it's like 3 PDA (and YNT) goalkeepers either at or going to Rutgers now...(however, I know they get alot of PDA girls in general though, it is their "local" club...)


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccer661 said:


> Interesting...it's like 3 PDA (and YNT) goalkeepers either at or going to Rutgers now...(however, I know they get alot of PDA girls in general though, it is their "local" club...)


They definitely try to keep their best local players.  It still is pretty ridiculous to offer scholarships to kids with less than a year of high school coursework.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-player-profile/mia-justus/pid-100153/tab-college-choices
> 
> 
> Here is an 8th grader already committed to Rutgers!  They probably figure that the only shot they have at getting her is if they get her to commit to college before she graduates middle school!  Pathetic and sad.


Not worth the paper it's not written on.


----------



## outside!

espola said:


> Not worth the paper it's not written on.


While I agree, when does it become worth the ether the verbals commitment is spoken into? In other words, when is a reasonable time for players to commit and is there anyway to ensure that happens?


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> While I agree, when does it become worth the ether the verbals commitment is spoken into? In other words, when is a reasonable time for players to commit and is there anyway to ensure that happens?


I would say that a good time would be 2nd half of sophomore or beginning of junior year.  It would be much better if they could wait until the end of junior year but that would require some sort of unwritten rule that is universally respected.  It would probably have to come from US Soccer.  

Now there is a use for US Soccer dictating something from the top.


----------



## espola

outside! said:


> While I agree, when does it become worth the ether the verbals commitment is spoken into? In other words, when is a reasonable time for players to commit and is there anyway to ensure that happens?


I always take these informal early commitments with a grain of salt. Since it is against NCAA regulations for coaches to be contacting players that young, you have to realize it is often parent-driven. 

It would be an interesting economics study to trace the career paths of early commits through college and beyond, and see how many work out.


----------



## Glen

espola said:


> I always take these informal early commitments with a grain of salt. Since it is against NCAA regulations for coaches to be contacting players that young, you have to realize it is often parent-driven.
> 
> It would be an interesting economics study to trace the career paths of early commits through college and beyond, and see how many work out.


Espola, other than basketball, I don't think there is any rule against contacting kids before high school - it's odd.  Kids become prospects once they enter high school.  Maybe it changed recently, but that's my understanding of the NCAA rules.


----------



## espola

Glen said:


> Espola, other than basketball, I don't think there is any rule against contacting kids before high school - it's odd.  Kids become prospects once they enter high school.  Maybe it changed recently, but that's my understanding of the NCAA rules.


So the parents had nothing to do with it?


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> I would say that a good time would be 2nd half of sophomore or beginning of junior year.  It would be much better if they could wait until the end of junior year but that would require some sort of unwritten rule that is universally respected.  It would probably have to come from US Soccer.
> 
> Now there is a use for US Soccer dictating something from the top.


US Soccer is part of the reason for the early recruiting, because of IDing players for YNT camps.

Ways to curb early recruiting.
1. Stop IDing youth players such as YNT pool/team
2. No college showcases until U16
3. Enforce transfers to redshirt like football


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> US Soccer is part of the reason for the early recruiting, because of IDing players for YNT camps.
> 
> Ways to curb early recruiting.
> 1. Stop IDing youth players such as YNT pool/team
> 2. No college showcases until U16
> 3. Enforce transfers to redshirt like football


When did your daughter commit, I know you have said before.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> When did your daughter commit, I know you have said before.


HS sophomore, I attribute her early committment to making the Region IV ODP team for 2 years.  It is another form of IDing players at a young age. Eliminate IDing players at a young age and it will curb the early college committments.   I bet Rutgers wouldn't have verbally offered an 8th grader, if she wasn't on the U16 YNT.

90% of the YNT players in 1999 age group were committed by their HS sophomore year.


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoal said:


> HS sophomore, I attribute her early committment to making the Region IV ODP team for 2 years.  It is another form of IDing players at a young age. Eliminate IDing players at a young age and it will curb the early college committments.   I bet Rutgers wouldn't have verbally offered an 8th grader, if she wasn't on the U16 YNT.
> 
> 90% of the YNT players in 1999 age group were committed by their HS sophomore year.


Topdrawersoccer who ranks recruits is another form of early IDing.  This is based on the 2019 HS grad class.  
https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-soccer-articles/img-academy-top-150-spring-update:-girls-20_aid41785

There are 308 reported 2019 HS sophomores verbally committed and this list doesn't capture all of them.  I bet it's closer to a minimum of 400.

https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/search/?query=&genderId=f&graduationYear=2019&positionId=0&playerRating=&stateId=All&pageNo=0&area=commitments


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> HS sophomore, I attribute her early committment to making the Region IV ODP team for 2 years.  It is another form of IDing players at a young age. Eliminate IDing players at a young age and it will curb the early college committments.   I bet Rutgers wouldn't have verbally offered an 8th grader, if she wasn't on the U16 YNT.
> 
> 90% of the YNT players in 1999 age group were committed by their HS sophomore year.


You and your daughter are happy with the outcome, so far?


----------



## outside!

NoGoal said:


> Topdrawersoccer who ranks recruits is another form of early IDing.  This is based on the 2019 HS grad class.
> https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-soccer-articles/img-academy-top-150-spring-update:-girls-20_aid41785
> 
> There are 308 reported 2019 HS sophomores verbally committed and this list doesn't capture all of them.  I bet it's closer to a minimum of 400.
> 
> https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/search/?query=&genderId=f&graduationYear=2019&positionId=0&playerRating=&stateId=All&pageNo=0&area=commitments


It will be interesting to see how TDS tracks teams and players with the advent of GDA. TDS has typically been almost exclusively focused on ECNL. Lots of changes coming, for better or worse.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> You and your daughter are happy with the outcome, so far?


Yup and I have no gripe on early recruiting, except for committing 8th graders.  Just providing ideas how to curb early verbal committments.


----------



## pulguita

outside! said:


> It will be interesting to see how TDS tracks teams and players with the advent of GDA. TDS has typically been almost exclusively focused on ECNL. Lots of changes coming, for better or worse.


TDS is a POS and has mostly been a shill for ECNL.  They don't watch games they just regurgitate what they hear and listen to whatever club makes the most noise.  I have seen way too many kids fall in their rankings as kids accumulate more and more accolades and recognition.  Maybe now they will have to do some real work and actually watch somebody and not take somebody's word for it.


----------



## espola

NoGoal said:


> Yup and I have no gripe on early recruiting, except for committing 8th graders.  Just providing ideas how to curb early verbal committments.


If the parents have decided at birth the child's eventual college, a "commitment" is just a formality.


----------



## MakeAPlay

espola said:


> If the parents have decided at birth the child's eventual college, a "commitment" is just a formality.


Sometimes the parents have decided and the child goes rogue.  That reminds me of something one of my VP's told me about her parents.  She wanted to go to a certain SoCal college but her family is LDS and all of them went to BYU.  Her father told her, "You can go to school wherever you want to but your college fund is going to BYU!"


----------



## NoGoal

espola said:


> If the parents have decided at birth the child's eventual college, a "commitment" is just a formality.


I didn't know as parents we were supposed to pick their college


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> Sometimes the parents have decided and the child goes rogue.  That reminds me of something one of my VP's told me about her parents.  She wanted to go to a certain SoCal college but her family is LDS and all of them went to BYU.  Her father told her, "You can go to school wherever you want to but your college fund is going to BYU!"


If they are Morman, BYU tuition is dirt cheap for a private school.  The tuition is less than 6K a year.


----------



## espola

NoGoal said:


> I didn't know as parents we were supposed to pick their college


Some do.  Neither my wife nor I got any of our kids to agree with our first choices.


----------



## espola

espola said:


> Some do.  Neither my wife nor I got any of our kids to agree with our first choices.


...although, I must confess, they respected my vetoes.


----------



## MakeAPlay

If what I just heard is true $C just committed the youngest PAC 12 player ever.  One of the Arsenal U16's who is still in 8th grade is now committed for 2021!  My player will be graduating college in 2020.  Will the madness ever stop?


----------



## SIMONMAGUS

MakeAPlay said:


> If what I just heard is true $C just committed the youngest PAC 12 player ever.  One of the Arsenal U16's who is still in 8th grade is now committed for 2021!  My player will be graduating college in 2020.  Will the madness ever stop?


Why does it always have to be about your daughter? We get it, she made it to college.

When will the madness stop?


----------



## outside!

espola said:


> ...although, I must confess, they respected my vetoes.


I would understand if you do not want to share, but I would be curious to which schools you vetoed and why.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SIMONMAGUS said:


> Why does it always have to be about your daughter? We get it, she made it to college.
> 
> When will the madness stop?


Hey DIPSHIT if you have some shit to talk PM me.  Otherwise don't quote me or mention me.  You aren't as anonymous as you think asshole.  What you are is looking to get pistol whipped.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SIMONMAGUS said:


> Why does it always have to be about your daughter? We get it, she made it to college.
> 
> When will the madness stop?


Maybe someday your daughter will get there. @SuperNatural  or @dickhead or @numbnuts or whatever.  If you want to start shit PM me and I will give you my number and we can squash this...

Or are you a mitch?


----------



## SIMONMAGUS

MakeAPlay said:


> Maybe someday your daughter will get there. @SuperNatural  or @dickhead or @numbnuts or whatever.  If you want to start shit PM me and I will give you my number and we can squash this...
> 
> Or are you a mitch?


You ain't bout that life, homie. Stop pretending.


----------



## espola

outside! said:


> I would understand if you do not want to share, but I would be curious to which schools you vetoed and why.


UCSB because of the coach (which didn't apply to  my daughter) and any school in Los Angeles.  I wanted them close to home, and they both had good options, but they both ended up at UC Davis.

The oldest spent a couple of years proving to us that he is not in any way a college student, and he is now happily and fruitfully employed despite the lack of a degree.


----------



## PLSAP

MakeAPlay said:


> If what I just heard is true $C just committed the youngest PAC 12 player ever.  One of the Arsenal U16's who is still in 8th grade is now committed for 2021!  My player will be graduating college in 2020.  Will the madness ever stop?


I wasn't even aware the U16's had an 8th grader on that team


----------



## SIMONMAGUS

MakeAPlay said:


> Hey DIPSHIT if you have some shit to talk PM me.  Otherwise don't quote me or mention me.  You aren't as anonymous as you think asshole.  What you are is looking to get pistol whipped.


----------



## chargerfan

SIMONMAGUS said:


>


Then why don't you take her up on the offer and see? I know a tough, intelligent woman when I see one, and it's obvious MAP is.


----------



## NoGoal

SIMONMAGUS said:


> You ain't bout that life, homie. Stop pretending.


Dam we have Jimmy Butler on our soccer forum.  Must suck that the Celtics eliminated you.


----------



## NoGoal

PLSAP said:


> I wasn't even aware the U16's had an 8th grader on that team


Rutgers did!


----------



## NoGoal

espola said:


> UCSB because of the coach (which didn't apply to  my daughter) and any school in Los Angeles.  I wanted them close to home, and they both had good options, but they both ended up at UC Davis.
> 
> The oldest spent a couple of years proving to us that he is not in any way a college student, and he is now happily and fruitfully employed despite the lack of a degree.


UC Davis was my DD's #2.  She loved their campus.


----------



## NoGoal

SIMONMAGUS said:


> You ain't bout that life, homie. Stop pretending.


In case you live under a rock! #isthatyouJimmy


----------



## espola

NoGoal said:


> UC Davis was my DD's #2.  She loved their campus.


Too flat.


----------



## shales1002

MakeAPlay said:


> Or are you a mitch?


Not a Mitch...lmao


----------



## soccermama213

NoGoal said:


> Topdrawersoccer who ranks recruits is another form of early IDing.  This is based on the 2019 HS grad class.
> https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-soccer-articles/img-academy-top-150-spring-update:-girls-20_aid41785
> 
> There are 308 reported 2019 HS sophomores verbally committed and this list doesn't capture all of them.  I bet it's closer to a minimum of 400.
> 
> https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/search/?query=&genderId=f&graduationYear=2019&positionId=0&playerRating=&stateId=All&pageNo=0&area=commitments


I don't have a premier membership but I'd like to Know the top 150


----------



## MakeAPlay

1 (1)





Kennedy Wesley
Rossmoor, CA
So Cal Blues Defender

Stanford
2 (2)





Kate Wiesner
Monrovia, CA
Slammers FC Midfielder

Penn State
3 (4)






Mia Fishel
San Diego, CA
San Diego Surf Forward

UCLA
4 (6)






Croix Bethune
Alpharetta, GA
Concorde Fire SC Midfielder

USC
5 (10)






Payton Linnehan
Douglas, MA
FC Stars of Massachusetts Forward

Penn State
6 (3)


Jenna Nighswonger
Huntington Beach, CA
Slammers FC Midfielder

Florida State
7 (5)






Maycee Bell
Wichita, KS
Sporting Blue Valley SC Defender

North Carolina
8 (7)






Madison Mercado
San Diego, CA
San Diego Surf Midfielder

Notre Dame
9 (8)






Coriana Dyke
Littleton, CO
Colorado Rush Midfielder

Penn State
10 (12)






Leah Scarpelli
Brick, NJ
PDA Defender

Penn State
11 (13)






Kalyssa Van Zanten
Buffalo Grove, IL
Eclipse Select (IL) Forward

Notre Dame
12 (17)






Natalia Staude
Atlanta, GA
Tophat SC Defender

Virginia
13 (14)


Hollyn Torres
FC Dallas Midfielder

14 (15)






Sarah Piper
The Woodlands, TX
Texas Rush Midfielder

Duke
15 (16)






Tori Hansen
Raleigh, NC
CASL Defender

North Carolina
16 (27)






Julia Dohle
Scarsdale, NY
World Class FC Goalkeeper

Penn State
17 (41)


Maya Doms
Davis Legacy Midfielder

Stanford
18 (9)






Kali Trevithick
Temecula, CA
San Diego Surf Midfielder

UCLA
19 (20)






Caroline Conti
Greenville, SC
Carolina Elite Soccer Academy Forward

Clemson
20 (21)


Jaida Thomas
Dallas Kicks Forward

West Virginia
21 (22)






Hannah White
Atlanta, GA
Tophat SC Forward

USC
22 (23)






Julia Burnell
Glen Mills, PA
Penn Fusion Midfielder

Duke
23 (24)


Ruthie Jones
Charlotte, NC
Charlotte Soccer Academy Goalkeeper

24 (25)






Lindsey Romig
Midlothian, VA
IMG Academy Goalkeeper

Tennessee
25 (28)






Sunshine Fontes
Wahiawa, HI
Honolulu Soccer Club Bulls Forward

Hawaii


----------



## MakeAPlay

26 (11)


Gabrielle Robinson
Springfield, VA
Braddock Road YC Forward

27 (29)


D'awncey Jones-Black
Honolulu Soccer Club Bulls Defender

28

Brecken Mozingo
Sparta United (UT) Forward

UCLA
29 (31)


Maliah Morris
Bethesda SC Forward

Clemson
30 (125)


Michela Agresti
Swampscott, MA
FC Stars of Massachusetts Defender

Boston College
31 (69)


Carlee Giammona
Henderson, NV
Heat FC Midfielder

Michigan State
32 (32)





Olufolasade Adamolekun
Austin, TX
Jacksonville Armada FC Forward

USC
33 (19)






Sophie Jones
Menlo Park, CA
De Anza Force SC Midfielder

Duke
34 (33)


Harper White
Tennessee SC Defender

Clemson
35 (34)






Alexandra Palangi
Arroyo Grande, CA
Eagles SC (CA) Midfielder

Colorado
36 (48)






Anna Podojil
Cincinnati United Premier Forward

Arkansas
37 (71)






Diana Ordonez
Prosper, TX
FC Dallas Forward

Texas A&M
38 (37)


Nicole Payne
Concorde Fire SC Midfielder

West Virginia
39 (18)






Julia Hannon
Massapequa, NY
Albertson SC Midfielder

Duke
40 (39)






Maggie Pierce
Cary, NC
CASL Midfielder

North Carolina
41 (38)


Isabella D'Aquila
So Cal Blues Defender

Santa Clara
42 (40)






Marzia Josephson
Apex, NC
CASL Goalkeeper

North Carolina
43 (42)






Alexandra Russell
Katy, TX
Albion Hurricanes FC (TX) Forward

Texas A&M
44 (43)






Ellie Glenn
Avondale Estates, GA
Tophat SC Midfielder

Santa Clara
45 (53)






Aliyah El-Naggar
Mason, OH
Cincinnati United Premier Defender

Ohio State
46 (44)


Sarai Zedingil
Beach FC (CA) Forward

Loyola Marymount
47 (46)






Taylor Yount
Cape Coral, FL
West Florida Flames Forward

Samford
48 (47)






Allie Augur
Northford, CT
Connecticut FC Goalkeeper

Boston College
49 (35)






Audrey Weiss
Greenwood Village, CO
Colorado Rush Forward

50

Maria Nelson
Internationals SC (OH) Defender


----------



## MakeAPlay

51 (26)






Rae Perez
Diamond Bar, CA
Arsenal FC (CA) Forward

52 (30)


Jennifer Bartlett
Albany, NY
FC Stars of Massachusetts Midfielder

53 (50)






Brittany Duncan
Cincinnati, OH
Cincinnati United Premier Midfielder

Ohio State
54 (51)






Megan Nielsen
Oklahoma City, OK
Solar Chelsea SC Forward

Oklahoma
55 (52)


Maciah Lipsey
Michigan Hawks Goalkeeper

Ohio State
56 (54)






Erin Hohnstein
Broomfield, CO
Real Colorado Midfielder

Notre Dame
57 (55)


Sakura Yoshida
Crossfire Premier SC Midfielder

Oregon
58 (58)





Sydney Nobles
Southlake, TX
Solar Chelsea SC Forward

Texas
59 (59)

Corinne Dente
Connecticut FC Forward

60 (60)

Vanessa Buso
Legends FC Forward

61 (61)

Gabrielle Green
Lonestar SC Defender

62 (62)

Savianna Gomez
Beach FC (CA) Forward

63 (45)


Laveni Vaka
Utah Avalanche Defender

64 (63)






Hannah Gallegos
Albuquerque, NM
Rio Rapids SC Defender

Denver
65 (64)






Brooke Berdan
Superior, CO
Colorado Rush Defender

Auburn
66 (65)






Brooke VanDyck
South Bend, IN
Indiana Fire Juniors Midfielder

Butler
67 (66)


Savannah Kessler
Murrieta, CA
Legends FC Defender

USC
68 (67)






Macy Schultz
Timnath, CO
Colorado Storm Forward

Texas Tech
69

Jamie Shepherd
Sparta United (UT) Midfielder

70 (68)






Megan Malecha
Corcoran, MN
Maplebrook SA Defender

71 (70)






Tatum Sutherland
Joshua, TX
Solar Chelsea SC Goalkeeper

SMU
72 (101)






Kyla Ferry
Phoenix, AZ
SC del Sol Forward

Colorado
73 (36)






Katelyn Duong
Portland, OR
Crossfire Premier SC Midfielder

Minnesota
74 (72)


Ashton Smith
Johns Creek, GA
Concorde Fire SC Midfielder

LSU
75 (73)


SaraJayne Affleck
Aliso Viejo, CA
Slammers FC Forward


----------



## MakeAPlay

76 (74)


Kayla Soto
FC Nova (Idaho) Forward

77 (75)


Paige Rubinstein
Davis, CA
Davis Legacy Midfielder

Stanford
78





Kennedy Stewart
Saint George, UT
Heat FC Midfielder

Arizona State
79 (76)






Reyna Reyes
Garland, TX
FC Dallas Defender

80 (77)


Chloe Ragon
Rancho Cucamonga, CA
West Coast FC Midfielder

81 (78)


Daviana Vaka
Utah Avalanche Forward

BYU
82 (79)






Jaelyn Eisenhart
Henderson, NV
Heat FC Midfielder

USC
83 (80)






Kayla Milford
Draper, UT
Utah Avalanche Defender

84 (81)






Amber McCorkle
San Diego, CA
San Diego Surf Midfielder

85 (82)






Tatum Ireland
Boca Raton, FL
Weston FC Midfielder

86 (143)






Lily Farkas
kansas city, MO
FC Kansas City Forward

87 (83)


Alana Wood
Chesterfield, MI
PSG Michigan Gators Defender

Butler
88 (84)






Natalie Maurer
Glen Allen, VA
Richmond United Midfielder

Duke
89 (85)






Caroline Peterson
Kansas City, MO
Sporting Blue Valley SC Midfielder

Auburn
90 (56)






Brice McInroy
MECHANICSBURG, PA
Penn Fusion Midfielder

91 (86)






Sydney Amparo
Downingtown, PA
Penn Fusion Midfielder

92 (87)






Lauren Ruth
North Wales, PA
Continental FC DELCO Forward

Delaware
93 (88)






Maggie Van Thullenar
Charleston, SC
Carolina Elite Soccer Academy Goalkeeper

Auburn
94 (89)






Sydney Sparks
Carlsbad, CA
San Diego Surf Defender

Purdue
95 (90)






Rachel Rasins
Clarkston, MI
Vardar Forward

Columbia
96 (91)


Julia Dorsey
Baltimore, MD
Bethesda SC Defender

North Carolina
97 (92)


Michelle Gonzalez
Dallas Kicks Midfielder

98 (93)


Sierra Dunphy
San Diego Surf Defender

99 (94)






Katherine Hershfelt
Marietta, GA
Concorde Fire SC Midfielder

Clemson
100 (57)


Lilian Lucas
Plymouth, MI
Michigan Hawks Midfielder

Illinois


----------



## MakeAPlay

101

Olivia Gonzalez
Tampa Bay United Midfielder

102 (95)






Jane Olcott
Potomac, MD
Bethesda SC Midfielder

103 (96)


Amaya Gonzalez
Slammers FC Midfielder

Colorado
104 (97)






Katie Smith
Tulsa, OK
TSC Hurricane Defender

Texas A&M
105 (98)






Mary Raymond
Palm Harbor, FL
West Florida Flames Defender

Samford
106 (99)


Taylour Mendoza
Encinitas, CA
San Diego Surf Midfielder

107 (100)


Julia Schukle
Tophat SC Midfielder

108 (102)


Kayla Mingachos
Connecticut FC Midfielder

109 (103)


Caroline Simpson
Dallas, TX
Solar Chelsea SC Forward

110 (104)






Grace Collins
Houston, TX
Albion Hurricanes FC (TX) Midfielder

TCU
111 (105)






Jordan Stack
Valrico, FL
West Florida Flames Forward

Arkansas
112 (106)


Ava VanMarter
Hilton Head Island, SC
Jacksonville Armada FC Midfielder

113 (107)






Holly Weber
Springfield, VA
FC Virginia Midfielder

114 (108)






Gracely Briley
66062, KS
Sporting Blue Valley SC Defender

Kansas
115 (109)






Gracyn Kuerner
Issaquah, WA
Crossfire Premier SC Defender

116 (110)


Grace Sherman
Bethesda SC Midfielder

117 (111)


Jade Babcock-Chi
Del Mar, CA
San Diego Surf Midfielder

118 (112)






Emma Viquez
Dallas, TX
Dallas Texans Midfielder

119 (113)


Grace Nesbitt
Seattle, WA
Crossfire Premier SC Forward

120 (114)


Regan Berg
Midwest United FC Forward

121 (115)






Allison Cook
Coto de Caza, CA
West Coast FC Forward

122 (116)


Kylee Geis
FC Nova (Idaho) Midfielder

Utah
123 (117)


Paige Elliott
Springboro, OH
Cincinnati United Premier Midfielder

Minnesota
124 (118)






Giselle Washington
Brookhaven, GA
Concorde Fire SC Midfielder

Tennessee
125 (119)






Lauren Fuchs
Irvine, CA
Slammers FC Defender

San Diego


----------



## MakeAPlay

126 (120)


Olivia Scheper
Cincinnati United Premier Midfielder

Xavier
127

Alexia Fotopoulos
Tampa Bay United Defender

128 (121)


Riley Petcosky
Lonestar SC Defender

129 (122)






Madeline Hansen
Allen, TX
Dallas Sting Forward

SMU
130 (123)


Olyvia Dowell
Dallas Sting Midfielder

131 (124)


Kylie Bechard
Midland, GA
Birmingham United SA Defender

Auburn
132 (126)






Kendall Ingersoll
Beaverton, OR
FC Portland Academy Forward

133 (127)


Alexis Rothmann
Norwell, MA
FC Stars of Massachusetts Midfielder

Providence
134 (128)






Amanda Crisalli
Alachua, FL
Orlando City Defender

Florida Gulf Coast
135 (129)






Kendall Gilpin
Southlake, TX
Solar Chelsea SC Midfielder

136 (130)






MacKenzie Frimpong-Ellertson
Vancouver, WA
FC Salmon Creek Forward

Washington State
137

Samantha Agresti
Swampscott, MA
FC Stars of Massachusetts Midfielder

Boston College
138

Haley Curtis
Strongsville, OH
Internationals SC (OH) Defender

139 (132)


Lily Schnieders
St. Louis, MO
St. Louis Scott Gallagher Midfielder

Saint Louis
140 (133)






Marissa Hart
Charlotte, NC
Charlotte Soccer Academy Midfielder

Princeton
141 (134)






Serena Eboh
Southlake, TX
Solar Chelsea SC Defender

SMU
142 (135)






Madison Ayson
Rocklin, CA
San Juan SC Defender

143 (136)


Madison Curry
Mission Viejo, CA
Slammers FC Defender

144 (138)


Alyssa Duke
Upland, CA
West Coast FC Defender

Colorado
145 (139)


Giavanna Vicari
Continental FC DELCO Forward

146 (140)






Macy Clem
Conifer, CO
Colorado Rush Midfielder

Alabama
147 (141)


Kylie Gazza
Tophat SC Defender

Samford
148 (142)


Kennidy Belle
Cincinnati United Premier Defender

Iowa State
149

Lillian Babalola
Concorde Fire SC Forward

150 (145)






Jordyn Rhodes
South Lebanon, OH
Cincinnati United Premier Forward

Indiana


----------



## MakeAPlay

SIMONMAGUS said:


> You ain't bout that life, homie. Stop pretending.


I am PMing you my number.  Try me.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SIMONMAGUS said:


>


Try me mitch.  You have my number.  Let's see if you use it.


----------



## MakeAPlay

chargerfan said:


> Then why don't you take her up on the offer and see? I know a tough, intelligent woman when I see one, and it's obvious MAP is.


That would require him to find out the truth.  Most people aren't about the truth.


----------



## SIMONMAGUS

I don't know about you,
but I tremble behind my laptop 
when a virtual tough guy comes at me with threats of physical violence!



They can be so intimidating!


Damn, I think need to take a class in virtual martial arts or something.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SIMONMAGUS said:


> I don't know about you,
> but I tremble behind my laptop
> when a virtual tough guy comes at me with threats of physical violence!
> 
> 
> 
> They can be so intimidating!
> 
> 
> Damn, I think need to take a class in virtual martial arts or something.


See that is where you are mistaken.  I haven't threatened you with physical violence.  Call me and you can find out.  Or keep talking shit like a mitch.  I dare you mitch.  Please find out or continue to be all talk.


----------



## SIMONMAGUS

MakeAPlay said:


> See that is where you are mistaken.  I haven't threatened you with physical violence.  Call me and you can find out.  Or keep talking shit like a mitch.  I dare you mitch.  Please find out or continue to be all talk.


"You aren't as anonymous as you think asshole. What you are is looking to get pistol whipped"

*E- Flexing*

lol Check out my e- muscles thirsty old hag.


----------



## chargerfan

SIMONMAGUS said:


> "You aren't as anonymous as you think asshole. What you are is looking to get pistol whipped"
> 
> *E- Flexing*
> 
> lol Check out my e- muscles thirsty old hag.



Any man that would talk to a woman that way is pathetic. Your poor daughter.


----------



## Anomaly

How to Derail a Thread 101

Class is in session!


----------



## soccermama213

Thanks for the top 150! (To interject into the online fight!) how do they determine Jose rankings? And what are the star rankings next to girls name for? Just curious


----------



## NoGoal

soccermama213 said:


> Thanks for the top 150! (To interject into the online fight!) how do they determine Jose rankings? And what are the star rankings next to girls name for? Just curious


TDS rankings are purely based on which players have received YNT camp invites.  If the player made the US YNT team and starts they jump to the top of the list.  It's weighted heavily when a player received their YNT camp invites from U14-16.  There are some players in my DDs age group who have been cycled out of the YNT and their camps for a couple of years now, but are still ranked high.

Occasionally, TDS will rank several players based on their subjective opinion who performed well at ECNL showcase events.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> TDS rankings are purely based on which players have received YNT camp invites.  If the player made the US YNT team and starts they jump to the top of the list.  It's weighted heavily when a player received their YNT camp invites from U14-16.  There are some players in my DDs age group who have been cycled out of the YNT and their camps for a couple of years now, but are still ranked high.
> 
> Occasionally, TDS will rank several players based on their subjective opinion who performed well at ECNL showcase events.


My player's rankings went down once she attended her first YNT camp!!


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> My player's rankings went down once she attended her first YNT camp!!


The more TDS shouldn't be the gold standard for ranking youth soccer players.  They are no better than the NBA, NFL and MLB GMs ranking draft picks.

If TDS was so great, why did they rank Amber Munerlyn higher than Rose Lavelle during during their youth.  I know, because Munerlyn was on the YNT team and Rose Lavelle wasn't. 4 yrs later Rose Lavelle was the #1 NWSL draft pick and on the national team.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> The more TDS shouldn't be the gold standard for ranking youth soccer players.  They are no better than the NBA, NFL and MLB GMs ranking draft picks.
> 
> If TDS was so great, why did they rank Amber Munerlyn higher than Rose Lavelle during during their youth.  I know, because Munerlyn was on the YNT team and Rose Lavelle wasn't. 4 yrs later Rose Lavelle was the #1 NWSL draft pick and on the national team.



It's worse than that.  She wasn't ID'd until she was called into the U18 WNT prior to graduating HS in 2013.  The reason that is significant is because Amber was on the 2012 U17 WWC team their junior year and the next year Lavelle, who was either missed or was a "late bloomer," just got on the YNT radar the following year.  I find it hard to believe that she was simply a late bloomer with her level of technical mastery.  TDS just did the usual and based their rankings on YNT camps and not actually watching players and the high level club games.

http://www.uwbadgers.com/roster.aspx?rp_id=2981


----------



## SIMONMAGUS

MakeAPlay said:


> Hey DIPSHIT if you have some shit to talk PM me.  Otherwise don't quote me or mention me.  You aren't as anonymous as you think asshole.  What you are is looking to get pistol whipped.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SIMONMAGUS said:


>



Still waiting...


----------



## soccermama213

MakeAPlay said:


> My player's rankings went down once she attended her first YNT camp!!


My daughter has a 2 star ranking but other than making ODP team one year she hasn't done YNT camps so I'm not sure how she got the 2? Lol


----------



## MakeAPlay

SIMONMAGUS said:


>


Hey mitch you still afraid to call.  You are the hugest poser around.  You talk big game on the '03 forums but I'm not some ULittle parent.  Call me so that I can break you mitch.  Or is it time for another screen name change @SuperNatural ?


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> Hey mitch you still afraid to call.  You are the hugest poser around.  You talk big game on the '03 forums but I'm not some ULittle parent.  Call me so that I can break you mitch.  Or is it time for another screen name change @SuperNatural ?


You don't salve a problem by becoming the problem.


----------



## SIMONMAGUS

MakeAPlay said:


> Hey mitch you still afraid to call.  You are the hugest poser around.  You talk big game on the '03 forums but I'm not some ULittle parent.  Call me so that I can break you mitch.  Or is it time for another screen name change @SuperNatural ?


You have the mind of a child.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SIMONMAGUS said:


> You have the mind of a child.


And you have the penis of one.  Now what?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> And you have the penis of one.  Now what?


It doesn't count if it takes 2 days to reply, but that was a pretty good one.


----------

